# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Saying goodbye to George

## Brett

Tonight, I had to put George down. As I type this she's in a 5% ethyl alcohol bath. I would prefer not to explain what happened to her, although it had nothing to do with her prolapses. But there was no way she'd recover from this, and I have no choice but to euthanize her. She's been a big part of my life for several years and she'll be missed dearly. Goodbye George.

----------


## Pyxiefan001

I'm so sorry.

----------


## Jack

R.I.P. George.  :Frown:

----------


## Namio

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. May George now rest in peace.

----------


## Heather

I would recommend using baby oragel to his belly or witch hazel. Both are more comfortable choices. 

Sorry for your loss  :Frown: .

----------


## Lija

So sorry  :Frown: (((((((

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Im sorry for your loss  :Frown:

----------


## Brett

Thanks guys. I'm at least happy for her since she's in a better place now. I'm also taking comfort in the fact that I acted quickly and did what I could so she wouldn't suffer.

----------

